# Keeping All My Guns



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Up to 15 guns now & I thought I should sell a few. But things that happened this year had me rethink. Guns are hard to find. Biden/Kamala want me disarmed. Buying a gun in 2-4 years might be almost impossible. A few of mine don't often make the rotation to the range but I'm keeping all of them because they may be impossible to replace eventually.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Thinking of maybe trading a couple of mine for what model and caliber I’d like to try out. I have 2 38spl revolvers I’d like to trade for a 40 semi if I can find one. I agree. Might be harder in a couple years given what Biden has said.


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

Better keep those on your safest vault for the next 4 years.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

I don't plan on selling or buying.
I am going to stock up on ammo when the supply comes back.
I don't trust biden and beto to keep 2A intact.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

wirenut said:


> I don't plan on selling or buying.
> I am going to stock up on ammo when the supply comes back.
> I don't trust biden and beto to keep 2A intact.


Agree, I don't either. "Cmon man, get a shotgun". Kinda hard to conceal though.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

RK3369 said:


> Thinking of maybe trading a couple of mine for what model and caliber I'd like to try out. I have 2 38spl revolvers I'd like to trade for a 40 semi if I can find one. I agree. Might be harder in a couple years given what Biden has said.


Keep the 38 revolvers, they may be only gun allowed in the future, hopefully this is a very stupid thing to suggest.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

pic said:


> Keep the 38 revolvers, they may be only gun allowed in the future, hopefully this is a very stupid thing to suggest.


Well Biden has already said he plans to mandate either buybacks of AR's or registration. Optional buybacks would probably pass, but I think mandatory buybacks or registration won't Unless they can somehow convince the courts that AR's belong under the NFA Act. Also gonna EO mag limits.


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

Keep all your guns you can you may need them. This is what happens when a father of a sexual pervert/child molester, racketeer and traitor as president. Slo Joe facilitated Hunter’s activities as Vice President and also his sexual harassment activities is well known. He is a criminal of the worst kind. I still have hope Trump can prove the voter fraud then get his second term. That is about the only way or 2A Rights can and will be protected.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

To all: Support all shooting sports and your LGS.
Keep all of them and stock up on ammo. Enjoy them, learn to love each and everyone of one them.
*Our 2A rights are under attack now more than ever. It will be a fight for all shooting sports to survive so support all shooting sports to the best of your ability. Teach as many as you can safe shooting skills if you can take someone to the range.
To OP: Very nice collection! Too nice to replace but keep the ones you want it is your collection.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

If we can hold the senate Biden won't be able to do squat.

AFS


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Minorcan said:


> Keep all your guns you can you may need them. This is what happens when a father of a sexual pervert/child molester, racketeer and traitor as president. Slo Joe facilitated Hunter's activities as Vice President and also his sexual harassment activities is well known. He is a criminal of the worst kind. I still have hope Trump can prove the voter fraud then get his second term. That is about the only way or 2A Rights can and will be protected.


*The Balancing Act: Electing a felon as president of the United States*
By Larry Weitzman


Larry Weitzman
In case you are wondering, I am not running for president of the United States but I must admit it would be fun to fly a Boeing 747, forget about sitting in the back. 
But Joe Biden is running for the job and there is building credible information that he may have committed some big time felonies in light of a recent New York Post story, a previous video of Biden bragging how he got rid of a Ukrainian prosecutor in six hours by threatening to withhold a billion dollars in aid, Hunter Biden's attorney's recent attempt to retrieve a computer/hard drive as a result of the NY Post story and now confirming statements, emails and documents from Biden associate and former Navy officer Tony Bobulinski.
Let's lay out some facts. The video of Joe Biden bragging about getting a Ukrainian prosecutor fired has been seen by millions. It happened at a Council on Foreign Relations meeting on Jan. 23, 2018. It's devastating when Biden, during his vice-presidency, says he talked to the Ukrainian head of state and told him that he (Biden) is in charge with respect to aid to the Ukraine.
Here is an excerpt of Biden's exact language: "I said, I'm telling you, you're not getting the billion dollars. I said, you're not getting the billion. I'm going to be leaving here in, I think it was about six hours. I looked at them and said, I'm leaving in six hours. If the prosecutor is not fired, you're not getting the money. Well, son of a bitch (Laughter). He got fired."

The NY Post story details a series of emails from Hunter Biden's laptop - emails talking about Hunter Biden arranging a meeting for some Burisma executives with his dad, then vice president of the United States. Hunter Biden was on the board of directors of Burisma, "earning" $83,000 a month.
An email from Hunter Biden's laptop has a thank you from the high level Burisma executive for arranging the meeting after it took place.
Joe Biden has been a "public servant" all his life. He doesn't come from money, his salaries aren't that big and most of his life he has earned about $125,000 a year on average. He started in Congress at $42,500 a year. But Joe Biden has lived and currently lives like a very wealthy guy.
One email reveals that Joe was in on Hunter's questionable deals. An email from one of Hunter's American partners was sent to Hunter and two others, detailing large cash payments to the partners as well as equity stakes. Hunter, referred to as "H," was to get 20%; the deal listed "10 Jim" (Jim is Joe's brother Jim Biden), who got 10% and "10" held by H for the big guy. It has been confirmed the "big guy" is then Vice President Joe Biden. 
Bobulinski has given his copies of those emails and his electronic devices to the FBI and made them public. Bobulinski's news conference where this was revealed publicly was only carried by Fox News. No other "news source" would broadcast it. Mainstream media would never carry something telling the country Joe Biden is corrupt.
It seems that Joe Biden uses his family to funnel money to him tax free, 50% of the family member's take for deals they get into because of his position. Joe is getting rich, tax free, just like a mafia Don. 
Joe Biden denies everything. People around him claim this was set up by the Russians. As before, the Russians had nothing to do with this computer and it wasn't planted. After all, why would Hunter Biden's attorney then try to retrieve the "Russian planted" computer?

The computer was dropped off at an independent computer repair ship by Hunter. Hunter never went to get it back and it became the property of the shop owner, who made several copies of the hard drive. The FBI has the hard drive and is investigating.
Hunter Biden's attorney attempted retrieval of the laptop verifies it was real, but he was a little late. What a dummy. But Hunter wasn't much of a student, graduating (probably a result of a fix by his dad) at or near the bottom of his class. He was bounced out of the Navy administratively in 2014 (one step above a dishonorable for drugs and other stuff) shortly after receiving his commission in 2012 (his dad had a lot to do with that, too).
That's what the Joe Biden lame-stream media doesn't want you to know. After Donald Trump's re-election maybe I'll get a pardon, but if Biden wins maybe I can just buy it through Hunter.
_ Larry Weitzman is resident of Placerville._


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

AirForceShooter said:


> If we can hold the senate Biden won't be able to do squat.
> 
> AFS


Agree but it's a Tooth and nail fight down here in Georgia. The Dems are putting tens of millions into this runoff. I have already applied for our absentee ballots because wife and I are both concerned about this state and the senate going Blue.


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

RK3369 said:


> Agree but it's a Tooth and nail fight down here in Georgia. The Dems are putting tens of millions into this runoff. I have already applied for our absentee ballots because wife and I are both concerned about this state and the senate going Blue.


Same here. It's bad when a riotous city like Atlanta filled with radical left wing racist gains control. The electoral college is supposed to prevent this but it has been corrupted by the Dems. Something is wrong.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Minorcan said:


> Same here. It's bad when a riotous city like Atlanta filled with radical left wing racist gains control. The electoral college is supposed to prevent this but it has been corrupted by the Dems. Something is wrong.


*I agree! These groups are all corrupt and dangerous. The system is being corrupted by the left and we are in for battle to keep the Constitution. This is not going to end well for free Americans.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

RK3369 said:


> Agree but it's a Tooth and nail fight down here in Georgia. The Dems are putting tens of millions into this runoff. I have already applied for our absentee ballots because wife and I are both concerned about this state and the senate going Blue.


I think Doug Collins Is a very good representative, that fell short, very smart


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

pic said:


> I think Doug Collins Is a very good representative, that fell short, very smart


He is good, and smart. He was painted as a Left Leaning Defense attorney by the Loeffler campaign. High priced defense attorney who supposedly represents Drug dealers, gang members and murderers working for reduced sentences. Perhaps he is , but if he's a defense attorney, that's his job. Doesn't mean he's truly sympathetic. Anyhow, Loeffler's campaign painted him in that light and he came up short because there was about 7 or 8 candidates in that race. She was appointed to serve out Isakkson's term but that opened up the seat for anyone who wanted to run, and there were plenty of them. The Democrat Warnock got 36% and Loeffler got 24% and he got 22% so I guess the top two go to the runoff, and now Doug Collins has thrown his support to Loeffler. He's a Republican and wants to keep that control here and in the Senate.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Minorcan said:


> Same here. It's bad when a riotous city like Atlanta filled with radical left wing racist gains control. The electoral college is supposed to prevent this but it has been corrupted by the Dems. Something is wrong.


Look at the state map and how the counties all fell, and the Democrats won in the urban area counties, primarily Atlanta, Savannah and Augusta, and a big section around Columbus. All of those areas are Democrat strongholds and heavily minority populated. The rest of the state is Bright Red. 
I fear that this is going to result in more polarization within the state. There are alot of Georgians who are not happy about this.


----------



## MaverickDMD (Dec 20, 2020)

Americans have nothing to fear - nobody is taking away your guns. There are way too many and its too late. Nobody is changing the 2A.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

you really believe that huh?


----------



## MaverickDMD (Dec 20, 2020)

I guarantee it. Just wait and see.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

MaverickDMD said:


> Americans have nothing to fear - nobody is taking away your guns. There are way too many and its too late. Nobody is changing the 2A.


They may not succeed but they will try. Some leftists would disarm us by force if they could get away with it. They don't care about the 2nd Amendment. They hate it. If they can steal an election they can take over & kill our Constitution eventually. If we had a Democrat President, House & Senate for 12-16 years straight this would be a communist country & I'd bet on it.


----------



## MaverickDMD (Dec 20, 2020)

You don't seem to have much education, nor have travelled outside the US much.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

MaverickDMD said:


> You don't seem to have much education, nor have travelled outside the US much.


And you seem to have a talent for making friends!
Good luck with that!

GW


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

MaverickDMD said:


> You don't seem to have much education, nor have travelled outside the US much.


And you don't seem to be good at assumptions. I travelled Europe much of the 3 years I was stationed there & have 192 hours of college hours in a variety of subjects I wanted to study for personal enjoyment. Try again.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Interesting approach to joining a new forum.....


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

RK3369 said:


> Interesting approach to joining a new forum.....


Lmao


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I think that this is a new tactic by the Left. Join a gun forum or pro gun organization then try to convince its members that no one will succeed in taking away people's guns and that there's nothing to be concerned about. This way they can lull us into complacency and possibly vote for Democrats.

They think that we are stupid, gullible and will fall for anything that they say. I don't trust any of them, not now or will I ever.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

MaverickDMD said:


> I guarantee it. Just wait and see.


Wait and see it happen ya mean...


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

desertman said:


> I think that this is a new tactic by the Left. Join a gun forum or pro gun organization then try to convince its members that no one will succeed in taking away people's guns and that there's nothing to be concerned about. This way they can lull us into complacency and possibly vote for Democrats.
> 
> They think that we are stupid, gullible and will fall for anything that they say. I don't trust any of them, not now or will I ever.


You are so right! I have seen these Libs do this from about a year ago. What they do not understand is that gun forums are NOT CNN where someone will not call them out or censor the truth. They are so use to allowing their crap to spew out without any repercussions. Not here. We will quickly point out the truth and if you do not like it, call Don Lemon or The View and Whine to those scum bags. We would be happy as hell for them to join in.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Well I guess *MaverickDMD *is right nobody's gonna' take our guns because: *WE ARE NOT GIVING THEM UP, PERIOD!!!!!*

I doubt that they will be going on house to house searches as they just don't have the manpower. Not only that but it could be the catalyst for the next civil war. A war of which there will be no winners.

"The debate over gun control can be summed up thusly: Those of us who don't like guns in the hands of our non-costumed brethren, will vote to ensure men with guns, under the guise of the "law," will come and take the property that is rightfully yours, killing you should you resist our will sufficiently.

This is what we call "violence by-proxy" and makes the voter for violence no less culpable in the extortion and death that will ensue."----*Ron Danielowski*

But what they will succeed in doing is making felons out of those of us who refuse to comply. If you use a gun or possess a magazine that's now prohibited by law to lawfully defend yourself. If for any reason emergency responders are called to your home such as a fire or medical emergency and your gun or magazine is discovered. You'll be arrested, charged, prosecuted, fined, incarcerated and all of your firearms will be confiscated. As a convicted felon you'll never be able to lawfully own a firearm again. You're gonna' need a lawyer that's for sure and a damn good one. They don't come cheap.

You sure as hell will not be able to take any of the prohibited weapons or magazines out of your home without the risk of getting stopped for any reason and arrested. Just as if you were a high level drug dealer.

But not too worry under a Biden administration you'll be able to keep your firearms providing you register them along with every magazine under the National Firearms Act at a cost of $200 and filing a 13 page form for each and every one of them. Failure to comply could result in a $250,000 fine and 10 years imprisonment for each and every weapon and magazine that you own and fail to register. Now doesn't that make you feel better?

We must never give up this fight or become lulled into complacency. That's exactly what our enemies want. Make no mistake about it they are indeed our enemies. They are out to destroy our Constitutional Republic for which it stands, one nation under God, with liberty and justice for all. They will stop at nothing to defeat us and nothing is beneath them.


*CHAPTER 15. PENALTIES AND SANCTIONS*
www.atf.gov/firearms/docs/undefined/atf-national...
violation of the felony provisions would be not more than $250,000 in the case of an individual or $500,000 in the case of an organization. 15.2.2 . Forfeiture. The GCA also provides for the forfeiture of firearms and ammunition involved in certain violations of the GCA and other violations of the criminal laws of the United States in 18 U.S.C. 924(d).


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Well, during the Vietnam protests, they used to say “FTA”. I guess under a Biden administration it could become “FTG”.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Any one who does not think it can happen needs to read the real history of the last century.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Absolutely. Many on the left believe that guns should be confiscated and they are willing to order law enforcement to do so. Remind anyone of the Nazi’s in the 1930’s? And look what they did afterwards.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Germany was 3rd. rate compared to China and Russia


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RK3369 said:


> Absolutely. Many on the left believe that guns should be confiscated and they are willing to order law enforcement to do so. *Remind anyone of the Nazi's in the 1930's?* And look what they did afterwards.


Those who do not remember the past are condemned to repeat it.--George Santayana

Let's face it our adversaries hate our guts and will do whatever they can to destroy us. We just want to be left the f'k alone minding our own business and not be turned into newly minted criminals with the stroke of a pen. Because of that the hatred is mutual. How can you not hate people that are literally out to criminalize and incarcerate you for political reasons?

Those on the Left are indeed evil as they wish to destroy every f'n principal that this great nation was founded on. All with the blessings of our foreign adversaries who would like to see nothing better than for this country to be brought down to their level as part of their plans for a new world order.

The Left will never be satisfied until they can control every aspect of our lives. If given that power they will have but no choice than to destroy their opposition. That's why we have the 2nd Amendment in the first place and why they wish to abolish it. A lot of people think that what the Nazi's did could never happen here. Well we came damn close when Japanese American's were rounded up and shipped off to detention centers or should I say concentration camps.

There are only a few laws in history that are universally applicable. One of these is that the ruling classes do not want the peasantry armed. They will do what they can to convince you that to be armed is dangerous. They will attempt to do this while they themselves are surrounded by armed body guards. Idiots will not notice this hypocrisy and sycophants will ignore it. Fools will surrender their arms in the name of "safety". They will insensibly surrender their liberty at the same time.

You just have to wonder when people will wake the f'k up as to what's happening to this great nation? Don't they even realize that today it may be us, but tomorrow it may be them? It all depends on which political party is in power at any given time. This nation was founded as a Constitutional Republic beholden to Constitutional Law which was deliberate in order to prevent majoritarianism or mob rule. Hopefully we can keep it that way, God help us if we don't.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

If those who advocate extreme change to socialism don’t realize the destruction they are inviting this nation will self destruct.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

MaverickDMD said:


> You don't seem to have much education, nor have travelled outside the US much.


This post received a lot more response than it deserved. Don't let trolls lead the conversation.

GW


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Civil War? C'ome on Man. People keep saying there will not be a civil war. Lol, *there ALREADY IS A CIVIL WAR!* What do think the scum bags have been doing across this Country? Having picnics? They have been destroying this Country to the tune of 2 billion dollars already. We should have stopped them when they first started under Obama. Now they think we are weak, they destroyed Heritage in our face, Burned Down Business's, killed cops, and civilians etc. This is just the start of Civil War, they now think we are weak. We will not fight back. That they can do anything to us without a fight.
Maybe they are right. But one day may change. We should have stopped them in their tracks on day one. We let this thing get to far gone.
Past time to to wait any further. No they will NOT take my guns. T*his Country is divided now more than any time in US History. More than 56% of Americans feel that the Biden is NOT a legitimate President and more than many Iraq Citizens t*hought Saddam Hussain was legit. Biden is a Traitor, a Thief and a immoral bastard that must me stopped. And we now have to commit to a side and realize there is a War. We now have to start fighting fire with fire.
Commit now! Tell them they will not take our guns and tell them point blank that to try will be the most terrible mistake in US History Period!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Jeb you have read the history of the 1850s and what was called the boarder wars pre war between the states.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Yes, read it and many classes in college. I would love to see some or the Congressman now, most especially VA. Raph Northham get the beating on congress floor as Brooks gave Charles Sumner. 
The difference in this war is it is a war against Marxism and with their terrorism across the US. BLM is nothing but a stupid Pawn for Soros and company.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Yes different names but the same plan destroy liberty


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

The Propaganda machines are our worst enemy. Spend 10 minutes watching CNN and not hard to see the absolute lies, half lies, Ultra Bias, censorship and on and on. The Democrat strongholds are by population demographics another curse for this country.

Read this article and see what is coming. 
*
Critical Race Theory* will be required in curricula in colleges and high schools. Whites will be strongly pressured thereby to accept that there is endemic structural racism in our institutions, irrespective of what any individuals might think or feel, because of the inherent white privilege in American and Western civilization. There will be national gun policy, national nutrition policy, national electric and gas controls (not state regulatory agencies), and national gun confiscation (a few types of guns at first, then all guns). National health care (private doctors only for the very rich) will be pressed upon us. In foreign policy, there will be re-instatement of the dangerous Iran P5+1 deal, and that in turn will connect with a renewal of the two-state "solution" (that has already failed five times) and a gradual infusion of anti-Semitism masquerading as "fairness for the Palestinians."

Education will become even more of a monolith. The charade of Common Core (setting standards of achievement and testing but _pretending_ not to encroach on state control of education as required by the Tenth Amendment) will unabashedly override the Tenth Amendment, and nationwide teaching and curricular requirements will be put in place.

Read the full article here.

*https://www.americanthinker.com/art...lesale_rejection_of_american_core_values.html*


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

MaverickDMD said:


> Americans have nothing to fear - nobody is taking away your guns. There are way too many and its too late. Nobody is changing the 2A.


I hope you're right but I fear you're very wrong. Biden has made no secret of his intention to come after "assault weapons". The sad truth is, in his way of thinking, they're all assault weapons.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Philco said:


> I hope you're right but I fear you're very wrong. Biden has made no secret of his intention to come after "assault weapons". The sad truth is, in his way of thinking, they're all assault weapons.


Agreed. He's a wolf in sheep's clothing regarding guns, in general. I think he truly feels that the 2nd amendment is not needed any longer, nor are guns. I am concerned about what the Dems will try, especially if they get control of the Senate also.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Biden knows the what the 2nd. is meant for and that guns in the people hands can stop their agenda from being forced down the peoples throat


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

tony pasley said:


> Biden knows the what the 2nd. is meant for and that guns in the people hands can stop their agenda from being forced down the peoples throat


Not just Biden, all corrupt power hungry politicians, mostly Democrats and a handful of RINO's.

As with other 3rd world socialist aristocracies. They fully understand that once their policies are enacted, the results of which the vast majority are driven into abject poverty and enslavement to the government. There will indeed be a massive armed resistance. That is thee underlying reason behind the Democrats and their sycophants in the gun control movement.

Becoming a full fledged 3rd world socialist aristocracy probably won't happen overnight, these things take time. Little by little we will get there eventually. This shit's been going on for decades, perpetuated by the anti war and counter culture movements during the Vietnam War. They were the catalysts, the foundation of today's Democrat Party and have grown more radical over the years.

In just about every state's major cities they've become 3rd world shit holes run into the ground by Democrat politicians and oligarchs. It's no wonder that's where all of the rioting and looting have taken place? All with the blessings of their mayors and city council, not too mention that's where a lot of gun control proposals originate from.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

desertman said:


> They were the catalysts, the foundation of today's Democrat Party and have grown more radical over the years.
> 
> In just about every state's major cities they've become 3rd world shit holes run into the ground by Democrat politicians and oligarchs. It's no wonder that's where all of the rioting and looting have taken place? All with the blessings of their mayors and city council, not too mention that's where a lot of gun control proposals originate from.


interesting point... don't see much rioting and looting in the suburbs and rural areas, do ya? Wonder why? Must be those rioters and looters are afraid of lead poisoning!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RK3369 said:


> interesting point... don't see much rioting and looting in the suburbs and rural areas, do ya? Wonder why? Must be those rioters and looters are afraid of lead poisoning!


As soon as the media sensationalized the George Floyd incident. The mayors of those cities should have anticipated what would happen and had the water cannons ready. I guess they learned nothing from the Rodney King riots? I consider them to be accessory's to all that took place in their "great" cities. I use the word "great" facetiously.

Where I live it was rumored that hundreds of BLM and ANTIFA anarchists were coming to town to protest. Word got out and hundreds of us indeed took up arms and went downtown to greet them. Not to antagonize them but to let them know that under no uncertain terms were they going to burn down and loot our downtown business area and God only knows what else.

We stood on one side of the street and they the other. They were allowed to shout their stupid little slogans, wave their stupid little banners and stamp their petty little feet in anger. There was no physical confrontation between us, not a shot was fired, downtown remained intact and not a shred of litter was left behind. Only one person was arrested, but no one knows who it was or what for?

Of course our local paper described us as a bunch of armed vigilantes out to bully a bunch of innocent college kids out exercising their 1st Amendment rights. According to them we had no business being there. When nothing could be further from the truth. No one had any idea beforehand what these people had in mind or what they would have done had we not been there. Or even how many of them would show up? Of course the local police and sheriffs department were there as was a group called the Oath Keepers. It was obvious that the local police and sheriffs department appreciated us being there. We all cheered them in support as they patrolled the area.

It was sight to behold with a few hundred or so openly carrying AR's and shotguns. Myself, I was going to bring an AR but instead carried a few concealed handguns. The Oath Keepers were all dressed up in tactical gear toting AR's and handguns. It made me so proud to live where I am in Arizona and be a part of it.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Local peacekeeping has always worked the most effectively. People have more commitment when their homes and livelihoods are involved, as they should. First amendment free speech is great, as long as it stays that way, speech and nothing else.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Now you know exactly why they want to take away your protection. It would have been much worse. They already have no fear of the law which are having their hands tied more and more. They have no fear of any repercussions for the law. The media is a weapon of theirs as well.
In the coming years it is going to get worse and it will become bloody. With Biden and Harris as leaders of this Country and full support of them is a evil omen. 
People say there cannot be a Civil War in America. What BS, there already is. And we are just seeing the beginning. 
Thankfully you and your friends and family are armed now. Thankfully y'all were not hurt.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Jeb Stuart said:


> Now you know exactly why they want to take away your protection. It would have been much worse. They already have no fear of the law which are having their hands tied more and more. They have no fear of any repercussions for the law. The media is a weapon of theirs as well.
> In the coming years it is going to get worse and it will become bloody. With Biden and Harris as leaders of this Country and full support of them is a evil omen.
> People say there cannot be a Civil War in America. What BS, there already is. And we are just seeing the beginning.
> *Thankfully you and your friends and family are armed now.* Thankfully y'all were not hurt.


There's not too many people in Arizona that are not armed at least not in the county where I live. That was quite obvious by the amount of people that showed up not only to ensure that our downtown remained intact but the amount of people that showed up in support of our county's 2nd Amendment sanctuary resolution. Which passed unanimously. Hundreds of people if not a thousand or so showed up for that meeting also. Due to time constraints only about 100 people picked at random were allowed to speak. Out of that group only 3 spoke in opposition. These are the types of things that should happen throughout the entire country if we are to preserve our 2nd Amendment rights and Constitutional law.

Indeed we are in the beginning of another civil war albeit a cold one. Hopefully it won't become a hot one. But if enough people stand up and not allow the Democrats to walk all over us that can be avoided. Whenever our civil liberties are being threatened either on the federal, state or local level we need to have massive turnouts in opposition and non compliance. They also did that in Virginia where 22,000 armed people showed up in Richmond to protest "Blackface" Northam's proposed assault weapons ban and gun confiscation scheme. Unfortunately some of it passed but not the more onerous confiscation plan.

In New York very few people have complied with New York's "Safe Act" which bans and criminalizes the possession of any magazine that holds more than 10 rounds even those that were lawfully owned before the legislation was passed. It also required the registration of any weapon that the state deemed as an assault weapon. In New York State every handgun with few exceptions have to be registered with the state. Many of which came with magazines that hold over 10 rounds making it very easy for the state to contact those registered handgun owners to turn over those magazines or else face arrest, criminal prosecution, fines and incarceration.

It's not so much that they want to take away our protection from criminals as they do from a criminal government and the politicians that control it.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

New York requires handguns to be registered with the county sheriff. I do not think there is a statewide registry as of yet but I’m sure they are working on it. Regardless, if they want to find legal weapons they can easily do so through each county sheriff’s office. I do believe though that when Cuomo got the Safe Act passed, that required registration of “assault weapons” with the State Police. I believe they were also trying to implement a registration system for ammunition dealers but not sure if that ever came to pass or was abandoned. Regardless, NY is only a small step away from gun confiscation at any time providing the population goes along with it which is a big “if”.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RK3369 said:


> New York requires handguns to be registered with the county sheriff. I do not think there is a statewide registry as of yet but I'm sure they are working on it. Regardless, if they want to find legal weapons they can easily do so through each county sheriff's office. I do believe though that when Cuomo got the Safe Act passed, that required registration of "assault weapons" with the State Police. I believe they were also trying to implement a registration system for ammunition dealers but not sure if that ever came to pass or was abandoned. Regardless, NY is only a small step away from gun confiscation at any time providing the population goes along with it which is a big "if".


I believe that there is a statewide registry for handguns and now for weapons that the state has deemed as assault weapons.

But the biggest problem for those who have a handgun license is that there are a lot of handguns that were registered that came with magazines that hold over 10 rounds. Making it a lot easier to track down their owners, charge and arrest them if they haven't complied with the "Safe Act". As those magazines are no longer legal in New York State and haven't been "grandfathered" in. Not too mention that the grace period is over. For those who haven't complied before that date was up they're now shit outta' luck.

The biggest problem for New York State is New York City its metro area and their corrupt politicians that rule that state with an iron fist. What a f'ked up place to live. It's no wonder so many are leaving? I just hope that they don't bring their political beliefs with them. If so they have no business leaving in the first place and will not be welcomed in their adopted state.


----------

